# What flies to use??



## ddomin (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey all,
I just got my 6wt rod out for the first time in 5+ years. I used to fish ponds for gills and an occasional bass. Now, I would like to either hit up the Olentangy or Scioto for some smallies. I have spots that produce on spinning gear and want to try with flies. My question is what kind of flies should I take out with me when I go? I practice CPR (catch, photo, release) with bass.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

clouser minnows have caught me all my smallies this year. red/white and olive/white


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

With water as low as it is I am partial to rabbit streamers since they will give you a little more movement even in stil water. Like mag rabbit off the back and then xcut rabbit for a head up to a cone for some weight. Toss in some flash under the xcut and you are good to go


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

large black crystal buggers dragged on the bottom works well!


----------



## ddomin (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I will try a zonker and some wooly buggers in the colors suggested. I will post a report in the next couple of days after I get out.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been having great luck with Mallard Flank Minnows in Natural and Chartreuse and JW Bucktails. I've barely tried anything else. I did toss a blue damsel fly (topwater) the other night when the wind was down and caught many fish.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

It's hard to beat topwater action -- poppers and bass bugs.


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

Fished the Scioto @ a week ago and did well with a foxy red clouser fished on a sink tip.


----------



## ddomin (Jan 14, 2008)

I went out to the Olentangy this morning and caught a couple rock bass and 1 smallie around 12" using a red and gold #6 zonker with rabbit fur on it. Worked pretty well. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

have had great luck on a black flash bugger also


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

rweis said:


> I have been having great luck with Mallard Flank Minnows.


 what is a mallard flank minnow i cannot find any specific patterns on this if anyone could give a link or some info i would appreciate it. how well into the fall will smallmouth fishing be productive do you guys think>?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

if any of these are it but here are some:

http://www.flytyingforum.com/materialMallard_Flank.html


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's an MRO site with a picture. 

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/pc-2131-239-mallard-minnow.aspx

I use Gamagatsu #8 saltwater hook, but you can use a more traditional FF hook. A bit of lead wire is added to the shank and then 2 feathers are used for each side. I tie one on one side and then one on the other and repeat. Use feathers the size of the bait fish you want, but I rarely go longer 
than 2". The one trick is trying to get the feathers to bend around and close the bottom and top of the fly, forming the body or width of the minnow. 

The bag of feathers is around $2, but there is a bit of waste. I would say I get maybe 10 flies per bag. Check with your local fly shop or call MRO and get your hands on a bag of Chartreuse. I may try to tie some larger blue ones for a Steelie streamer this season.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

For 25 buck you can buy the Whiting American bass/salt necks for nice bodies. Make a lot of quality flies than to use something with a lot of waste. IMO


----------

